# Cute Dress



## SophieTheChihuahua (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok so my little Chihuahua Sophie is loving summer and I thought it would be really adorable to sew her a cute summer dress. She is mixed with a dachshund so her body is too long to fit in the average dress from pet stores and they are just so expensive. Is anyone able to help me find a pattern or step by step instructions on how to make a cute dog dress? It would be really much appreciated. I am able to crochet but since it is so hot I would rather sew something more like the pics attached. Thanks so much
http://stellasoh.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/bella-the-chihuahua.jpg
http://img2.etsystatic.com/000/0/5297033/il_570xN.155576486.jpg
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...XUQTf9pYES714Zmcu6oS5FG4YHcGf2qZkLZxk-HMJSbfg
http://thumbs1.picclick.com/d/w500/...DRESS-toy-poodle-yorkie-chihuahua-maltese.jpg


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a look at this page

Free Dog Clothes Patterns


----------

